# Dutch military Universal Geneve



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi all

I posted about NOT buying this a few weeks back, and my regret at not doing so. Luck was with me today, as I spotted it again. The watch has a movement problem so I managed to negotiate the asking price down from Â£40 to Â£20. I think I've also managed to locate a donor movement, so things are looking good so far.

About the watch - procured by the Dutch in the build up to the outbreak of WWII. The dial has the Royal crown and the W is for the then head of state, Queen Wilhelmina. The hour hand is incorrect for this watch, but I may be able to find something to suit. The movement is a 15 jewel manual wind.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice one Foggo, I should have a hand for it.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Excellent - thanks Roy.

I forgot to mention the size of the watch. These are tiny - typical for the period - it measures 30mm in diameter.

Cheers

Foggy


----------

